# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  FRESCO Coffee To Go - 420 Trần Phú Q.5 - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán FRESCO Coffee*
> 
> _Địa chì: 420 Trần Phú F7 Q5 ( góc Trần Hưng Đạo - Trần Phú, đối diện Đại Thế Giới)
> ĐT: (08) 38 538 863_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán FRESCO Coffee_


*Fresco Coffee là quán cafe mang đậm phong cách Ý. Quán được thiết kế dễ thương và ấm cúng, phục vụ theo cả hai phong cách coffee to go và in-house.* 

Thức uống đa dạng với các loại cafe đá xay (Frappuchino) cùng với Yogurt, Smoothie và Italian Soda....Tất cả đều được sử dụng nguyên liệu 100% Monin, giá cả bình dân từ 15k đến 24k và đặc biệt không tính phí phục vụ khi khách ngồi uống tại quán.







Frappuchino



Greentea



Yogurt



Cookies



Italian Soda


*menu 1 số thức uống của quán cho bạn tham khảo*








> *Quán FRESCO Coffee*
> 
> _Địa chì: 420 Trần Phú F7 Q5 ( góc Trần Hưng Đạo - Trần Phú, đối diện Đại Thế Giới)
> ĐT: (08) 38 538 863_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán FRESCO Coffee_



Theo diadiemanuong

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

